# Is it usable?



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey is antibacterial and antimicrobial and your dead bees are nicely preserved now, thankyou. Just add water and mildly heat it till the wax floats to the top and the Specific gravity is what you want for the recipe you have. If you don't have a hydrometer buy one they are cheap. If you don't have a recipe, I recommend Lavlin 71B-1122 dry yeast and an Original gravity of anything below 1.140 down to 1.1 It should go down to 1 and be a 14% alcoholic drink that will be ready to drink in four months. After three weeks in a brewspace between about 65 degrees or more up to 80 (but should be same day and night0 Siphon off the good stuff off the dead yeast and any fruit or spices you added and any dead bees and wax left in for character. Maybe your brand will have a bee in the bottom instead of a worm but I would add a fresh one back in before bottling.


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks !!
I guess I underestimated the antimicro/bact abilities. Good to know.

_Maybe your brand will have a bee in the bottom instead of a worm but I would add a fresh one back in before bottling. _

That's funny - I may just take that advice


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Vance, I think your bee in the bottom idea is great.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

If it came apart that would be ugly! I was just trying to be funny. You know, half a wit!


----------



## dixiebeeco (May 3, 2011)

Agree 100%! The honey is perefectly fine and have 2 batches of mead going right now from left over garage honey.


----------

